# My birthday cake and Charcuterie.



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Very cool! Happy birthday.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

There are three different kinds of meringue. French, Italian and Swiss. Italian is considered the most stable. This was Italian.

I never knew this.

She loves using her kitchen torch. She made her own lemon curd and I said “why you can buy it.” But that’s the kind of cook I am, I like shortcuts.

Today we’re having sandwiches with the leftover meat and cheese.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice, happy birthday.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Startingover said:


> There are three different kinds of meringue. French, Italian and Swiss. Italian is considered the most stable. This was Italian.
> 
> I never knew this.
> 
> ...


Nor did I. I was only aware of what grandma and her kids and grandkids made/make.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Mike Milam said:


> Nor did I. I was only aware of what grandma and her kids and grandkids made/make.


Same here.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

One of the wines was from Piedmont area in Italy where her dad’s family is from.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Teriffic, how clever, merengue cheesecake.
what is the recipe for the meringue she made?
Happy Birthday.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Teriffic, how clever, merengue cheesecake.
> what is the recipe for the meringue she made?
> Happy Birthday.


She said it was “Italian merengue”

She sent me a link but not sure I know how to copy it here. (Hey I did it)








French vs. Italian vs. Swiss Meringue - Article - FineCooking


There are three types of meringue; their differences lie in when and how the sugar is added.




www.finecooking.com




.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

3 bottles of wine for two of you?😄


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> 3 bottles of wine for two of you?😄


Ha. good eye. But you can’t see the other two bottles they were out of that picture frame, or beer. (She had other guests.)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Ha. good eye. But you can’t see the other two bottles they were out of that picture frame, or beer. (She had other guests.)


I saw the five plates.🤣

It's a lovely display.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> I saw the five plates.🤣
> 
> It's a lovely display.


Maybe you do like me. When someone sends me a photo, say for instance, of their dog I enlarge it and scrutinized everything in the room. 

When I say to my kids, “look at that pillow across the room on the sofa, or, look at those pictures on the wall.” My kids say “mom you’re only supposed to look at the dog.” I do that all the time with pictures in the news or things I see on the Internet I copy them then enlarge them so I can see all the details better.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Does she have any interest in making this her profession? I'm not sure what it would be called. Attend the Cordon Bleu school?

I wouldn't want to be a professional cook. Those I've known were so temperamental! But, catering? Or in charge of catering?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Maybe you do like me. When someone sends me a photo, say for instance, of their dog I enlarge it and scrutinized everything in the room.
> 
> When I say to my kids, “look at that pillow across the room on the sofa, or, look at those pictures on the wall.” My kids say “mom you’re only supposed to look at the dog.”


Ha! No, I don't spend that much nosey time. 😄Except maybe for dirt. My super-power is observation, but, it depends on the day. I just had coffee & sugar! If you were in front of me I'd have already assessed your eyes, if you slept, if you were worried, BP, veins, color, etc. It drove my little sister crazy when she was a teen. 🤣 She was guilty of something!! That's what happens when a nurse and engineer have kids!

I was just teasing you about the wine, I did think there were more people.

You notice all the photos of my home I put up!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Okay, now I blew it up. Is there enough oxygen in the home? We need to move this to the HVAC forum. That candle flame is too high & yellow!
🤣


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Ha! No, I don't spend that much nosey time. 😄 My super-power is observation, but, it depends on the day. I just had coffee & sugar! If you were in front of me I'd have already assessed your eyes, if you slept, if you were worried, BP, veins, color, etc. It drove my little sister crazy when she was a teen. 🤣 Guilty! That's what happens when a nurse and engineer have kids!
> 
> I was just teasing you, I did think there were more people.
> 
> You notice all the photos of my home I put up!


Hmmm. Never saw photos of your home.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Does she have any interest in making this her profession? I'm not sure what it would be called. Attend the Cordon Bleu school?
> 
> I wouldn't want to be a professional cook. Those I've known were so temperamental! But, catering? Or in charge of catering?


Nah. She’s long settled in her career but loves this as a hobby.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link Startingover.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Thanks for the link Startingover.


But her recipe was from Pinterest. I’m going over to her house now to have some leftovers and I’ll see if I can copy that Pinterest recipe for you. It was actually her stepmom that gave her the recipe. Her stepmom lives to cook!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The link you sent is wonderful - 38 tips for cooking and baking…
Here is one for shaping knotted dinner rolls- which will be in my future.  








How to Shape Knotted Dinner Rolls - Article - FineCooking


Follow these simple steps to shaping the dough and your buttery dinner rolls will look just as beautiful as the ones the pros make.




www.finecooking.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> The link you sent is wonderful - 38 tips for cooking and baking…
> Here is one for shaping knotted dinner rolls- which will be in my future.
> 
> 
> ...


I order those in a little Italian restaurant. they come drenched in garlic butter.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots, (having trouble posting links)

So the first link is the entire recipe for the Lemon Meringue cheesecake, which DD followed, except for the meringue, which she followed the second recipe for the meringue (but with the meringue recipe she used 4 eggs but otherwise followed the recipe exactly).

With the cheesecake she used sour cream and a 9.5 inch pan. She also had to bake it about 20-30 minutes extra to have it set correctly.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots. Whew. Finally. Here are the links.

Check out this post from Tatyana's Everyday Food: Triple Lemon Meringue Cheesecake Recipe (video)


Look at this... 👀








No Fail Italian Meringue - With LOTS of Tips! - Entirely Elizabeth | Recipe | Italian meringue, Meringue, Baked meringue


Dec 20, 2021 - No Fail Italian Meringue. Stable, fluffy, and toasts up beautifully! Recipe has step by step video, photos, and troubleshooting for success!




pin.it





So the first link is the entire recipe for the cheesecake, which DD followed, except for the meringue, which she followed the second recipe for the meringue (but with the meringue recipe she used 4 eggs but otherwise followed the recipe exactly). With the cheesecake she used sour cream and an 9.5 inch pan. She also had to bake it about 20-30 minutes extra to have it set correctly.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for this Startingover … I saved it.


----------

